# EGO SNT2100 Battery Powered SS Blower ?



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

Anyone seen the newly released EGO SNT2100 ? 21" wide with Dual 56v 5Ah batteries that run in parallel for increased run time. (still runs 56v. can run one battery or even 2 batteries of different Ah ratings together no problem). Chute direction control, led lights, all steel auger housing, same basic single stage paddle operation as the majority of SS machines. It can also use their 7.5Ah batteries. Some tool review sites are actually saying this one shows some promise. Other EGO cordless equipment has gotten some good reviews as well. Released this summer so the only testing reviews are against smaller toro gas unit and some other small machine (using a sawdust mixture like Consumer reports does) but it outperforms those 2 in the video.




(don't know if I did the hyperlink correctly)
Like most of us on here I own mostly gas powered machines: Ariens, Toro, Craftsman and one corded little Snow Joe for my composite deck. But I have a female friend who simply is not capable (or not willing!) to do the maintenance required of gas powered equipment. Even things like stabilizing gas, draining the tank & carb at the end of the season, etc. She had a small Toro 2 cycle 18" machine that was sufficient for her needs but it had no electric start and even I admit it became a pain to get it started. I also got stuck helping every time there was an issue. (I know, my fault!) She only has a 2 car driveway (short) and an average sidewalk to clear so the runtime should be plenty long enough with the battery unit.
I'm wondering if this EGO might be a good solution for someone like that. All she would have to do is keep the batteries charged, and every few years have a couple of adjustments made perhaps? 
This might even handle some mild EOD crud if necessary. Our Central Ohio winters are typically not too severe. Price is about what you'd pay for a Toro 721E, which I told her to get from HD last week before seeing this EGO unit. I haven't put gas or oil in the Toro yet so I could still return/exchange it. I know the 721E is a better machine than any cordless battery powered unit but the question is: for a person who is not going to do proper maintenance on a gas machine, does this new EGO unit make sense? OK, battery replacement every 5 years or so won't be cheap but for the convenience factor it might still be worth it. It's a brand new and unproven machine this year but just looking for opinions, considering the situation.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

I have never liked electric lawn and garden equipment. In my opinion anyone who is contemplating corded or battery powered lawn mowers or snowblowers should just hire somebody else to do it. That's just me!


----------



## LKS (Sep 29, 2016)

Have you seen the new Snow Joe ION24SB-XRP 80V battery powered (cordless) TWO STAGE unit? I just came across it a few days ago and am very interested in it for the reasons you listed for your friend above. It will be (relatively) light, maintenance free, and should have more power than the battery powered units available up until now. I am tempted to order, but am holding off until at least a few reviews start trickling in.

I think the next few years are going to see great advancements in the battery powered units, and hopefully they take off so consumers have lots of options!


----------



## LKS (Sep 29, 2016)

Slinger - just watched the videos you linked to. I think it looks great - the first electric cordless blower with enough power to make it truly a reasonable option for those who get smaller snowfalls and have a 'typical' suburban driveway/sidewalk.

And the price stated in the video of $599 is quite reasonable too if it can truly replace an average gas single stage without the noise, maintenance, etc.


----------



## deandome (Oct 15, 2013)

Greenworks/Kobalt (Lowes) makes a nice line of 80v tools, including a snowblower (that's w/ONE battery!). Brushless motors on almost everything, 5 year warranty on the Kobalt stuff (which I got)...it really changes the rules w/cordless tools. I have the leaf blower & 18" chainsaw, both are EXTREMELY powerful & capable. My wife uses the leafblower all the time; no way she'd touch a gas-powered one. The blower looks tempting, as she could clear small snowfalls if I'm at work/travelling..but storage is tight (the 30" husky didn't help!).

I'd say a cordless snowblower might make sense if you're getting other tools in the 'family' you choose; that way the VERY high battery costs get amortized into the collection & you can just buy 'bare' tools after you have a few batteries. Look for rebates; I purchased the leaf blower w/battery + bare chainsaw, cuz Lowes had a rebate for a FREE 2nd battery.

But I gotta say that $800 for the cordless 2-stage Snow Joe LKS mentioned seems like a risky investment. Gas blowers last 10+ years...double that in many cases (or more). You WILL have to buy new batteries after 3-4 years (whatever system you get), and who knows if you can get belts, bearings....ANYTHING for that blower in the years ahead. But I could get the bare Kobalt blower for like $250...not bad if you get 3-5 years out of it (but I won't, cuz I have a shiny ST330 in my garage).

And let me reiterate; using the 80v leaf blower is an amazing experience; it can blow 2" rocks across your driveway (it's 3-speed, we run it @ '2' most of the time). perfectly balanced for 1-hand operation...and best of all, I don't have to use it that much, as my wife is always using it!


----------



## IBME (Oct 28, 2015)

About 4 years ago my neighbor bought a battery powered lawn mower as he said he wanted to go green. Now 4 years later I noticed he has a gas mower. When asked what happened, he said the battery powered mower did not have the power to cut his lawn. As it aged, it cut less and less and needed a charge quicker and quicker. He only has a 1/3 acre lot. Since snow is heaver than grass, I think the same thing would happen. I agree with she should use the money to hire someone.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

... and when the batteries need to be replaced, the are $220.00 each. $450.00 approx to replace 2 batteries... No Thanks
Also, at the rate technology moves forward, will you even be able to find those batteries ?
If in 5 years from now, EGO has discontinued the 58v equipment and now uses a different style 80v batteries, will you be forced to upgrade your equipment because the old style 58v batteries are no long available ?
What if the electric snowblowers end up being a dud as far as sales go, I don't think they will keep producing a product that is losing them money and if that happens, what happens with parts availability for the machines what were only produced for 2 years ?


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

:idisagree: I have a two family home with not a lot of lawn to mow. I have been using a Black And Decker rechargeable CMM1200 since 1999. It does a great job for my property. No gas or oil to fool with. Unplug and go. I have done a couple of repairs on her and at times, like when the leaves start to fall, I wish I had some more power, but all and all... it does a fine job. I have done one battery change for about $100 and I just might be getting some what near to a second change. A rechargeable does fine for my situation... 




stromr said:


> I have never liked electric lawn and garden equipment. In my opinion anyone who is contemplating corded or battery powered lawn mowers or snowblowers should just hire somebody else to do it. That's just me!


----------



## Tarc (Oct 23, 2016)

*Ego SNT2100 snow blower*

I just got one for the Maine winters. Looks super tough and the chute lever design is awesome. Very easy to operate. I fired it up and it even has a variable auger speed lever. I am anxious to try it this winter.


----------

